# Million Gun Owner March



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

A million gun owners march is being organized on Washington, DC. Hopefully this will occur before the antis have all their ducks in a row. As MCRGO stated in their most recent article, "When guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns." Skip Coryell of MCRGO has bought the right to the web site: www.milliongunownermarch.com and is looking for someone to design the site. If interested and able please contact him at [email protected] . Ted Nugent has already agreed to lead the march. Toby Keith and L.C. Greenwood may be invited but have made no commitment yet. Chuck Perricone, Ex Dir., of MCRGO, has pledged the full involvement of that group and the involvement of all gun owning groups in America is being sought. When the site is up and running, it will answer all of your questions. No date has been set yet.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Who is selling bus tickets. Remember --NO guns. The Mayors boys will protect the visitors.


----------



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

This looks like a great idea to remind Washington how strong and united we are as gun owners regardless of any other political differences. It'll be wonderful to see Democrats, Republicans, Libertarians, independents, etc. come together in defense of the Second Amendment. Thanks to Skip, Chuck and MCRGO for stepping out front so early on this.


----------



## hunterdau2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Where do i sign up!


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

If this seriously happens, you can count me in along with all of my friends! I'll drive the bus!


----------



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

Michigan takes lead in organizing national gun rights rally
Million Gun Owner March website goes on-line this Friday

The Michigan Coalition for Responsible Gun Owners (www.mcrgo.org), the largest state-based firearms advocacy group in America, is laying the groundwork for a national rally in Washington D.C. next spring. The Million Gun Owner March will demonstrate broad national support for the recognition--and preservation--of the Second Amendment.

"In the wake of last spring's D.C. vs. Heller U.S. Supreme Court decision which protects an individual's right to possess a firearm for private use and the renewed importance placed on the issue of gun rights across the country, the time is ideal for this historic gathering of gun owners at our national and state capitols," stated State Senator Alan Cropsey (R-DeWitt), a member of the MCRGO Board of Directors.

"Our lawmakers need to understand that America's gun owners come from all races, genders, political viewpoints and economic backgrounds," added Chuck Perricone, MCRGO's Executive Director.

The Million Gun Owner March is the brainchild of Michigan based author and Second Amendment advocate, Skip Coryell (www.whitefeatherpress.com). Mr. Coryell recognized the need to speak up after receiving an e-mail from a distraught woman in Belgium who related the story of a knife attack at a daycare facility in that country following a draconian gun ban that left staff helpless. Many gun owners have expressed fears in recent months that legislation to restrict access to firearms for personal defense may soon be introduced in Congress and state legislatures. 
"This is the beginning of a period of historic change in our nation's history and it is no time for the timid. This is a time for brave men and women to stand up and be counted. We want our children to inherit the same freedom our forefathers know. Freedom has to be protected or it will fail. We are at a crossroads. The time to act is now," explained Mr. Coryell.

Rock-n-roll legend and Second Amendment activist Ted Nugent reinforced MCRGO's efforts by adding his enthusiastic support for the march: "A Million Gun Owner March on Washington DC in the Spring of 2010 is indeed building much steam across the hinterland. All pro-Second amendment groups must be on board and perfectly coordinated. I would be proud to rally, promote, lead and speak to whatever degree the people so honor me with."

MCRGO is building partnerships with a variety of organizations around the country to plan the Million Gun Owner March in Washington for the spring of 2010. The day long rally will occur simultaneously with events at state capitols all over the United States and in many local communities. People interested in receiving more information about the event and volunteering to be a local organizer can register at www.milliongunownermarch.com beginning Friday, February 6, 2009. Question regarding the event can be directed to Skip Coryell at [email protected].

"Michigan is enthusiastic about taking the lead role in organizing this march," said State Representative Joel Sheltrown (D-West Branch), the First Vice Chair of MCRGO. "We have already seen an outpouring of community interest and support for this effort from churches to union halls in every corner of our state. I encourage Michigan gun owners to help make history by offering their help for the Million Gun Owner March."

###


----------



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

For those of you on Facebook, MCRGO now has a Facebook group page for the Million Gun Owner March as well.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Cool!  

United we stand!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I think this should be shared with other various state's outdoor websites as well if it has not been done already.

Redneckman


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Brady. I knew it was coming but had not seen it before your post. Be sure, it has been sent out to national web sites as if any are not, but the point is well taken.


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

I have seen it on several other forums already. Looks like the word is starting to spread.


----------



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

redneckman said:


> I think this should be shared with other various state's outdoor websites as well if it has not been done already.
> 
> Redneckman


MUCC is carrying an article about it in the next Michigan Out of Doors. I believe MCRGO and NRA are already working with other states on it. I imagine the next step is securing a date in D.C.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

How about July 4th...............hot but a day to celebrate Freedom


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

For those who are looking to search "Million Gun Owner March", on facebook or elsewhere,
They Changed the name to "Second Amendment March"



Also, members just received this note:
--------------------
Subject: Ted Nugent to perform at the Second Amendment March!

Dear Second Amendment March Supporters,

We just received big news:

**********************
Ted Nugent to Speak and Play at the Second Amendment March in Spring 2010!

The Second Amendment March is proud to announce that rock-n-roll 
legend and Second Amendment Activist Ted Nugent has enthusiastically 
agreed to perform and speak at the Second Amendment March in Spring 
2010! In a conversation just this morning to event founder and 
promoter, Skip Coryell, Ted Nugent said:

"Goodstuff Skip. If you are so inclined, you may throw the Nuge 
rocketfuel on the fire by emphasizing my personal total support as an 
individual and as a BOD of NRA & GOA! ONWARD!"

Well, Ted, let me think about it. Okay! Done thinking! You're in and 
thanks much! When I pressed him to bring his guitar, Ted replied:

"It would not be a complete freedom rally without my firebreathing 
Star Spangled Banner eruption!"

We look forward to Ted's performance and thank him for his support in 
lending us his voice, his guitar and his tremendous starpower! God 
bless the Nuge!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For more informatin on the life and times of Ted Nugent, go to 
www.tednugent.com.

**************************

See you all in D.C.!

Terri Stocke
Second Amendment March
--------------------

To reply to this message, follow the link below:
http://www.facebook.com/n/?inbox/readmessage.php&t=1009348764668&aref=3600237


----------



## Kingfisher (Sep 13, 2000)

Awsome!!! we are so there. Mike and Michelle King Michigan Muskie Alliance


----------

